# TT QS



## Scrappy (Dec 8, 2010)

By scrapsterelly at 2012-05-13









By scrapsterelly at 2012-05-13









By scrapsterelly at 2012-05-13









By scrapsterelly at 2012-05-13









By scrapsterelly at 2012-05-13









By scrapsterelly at 2012-05-13

Just thought i'd post some photos of my QS after busting my ass this weekend cleaning it...

any comments/suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Scrappy, She looks really nice... 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks 8) and in the best colour  never seen a 54 plate qS before


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Its coz he has a personalised plate, mine says mine is an 04 if you go by the plate 

Looks very nice, mine needs machine polishing and a front respray due to stone chips 

Tom


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking very nice Scrappy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks 8) and in the best colour  never seen a 54 plate qS before


They are around because my daughter went to look at a 54 plate QS, 23k miles, FASH, totally mint, not even a hint of a single kerb dink on any of the wheels, it was like it had just been driven out of the showroom... she wouldn't buy it cos it didn't have any back seats [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

warrenstuart said:


> Looking very nice Scrappy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to issue 6 of absoluTTe first deliveries of the QS were to start in May 2005 so the 54 reg one may have been a press car or look alike .


----------



## Scrappy (Dec 8, 2010)

Just to settle all the confusion...It's a private plate guys...

It's an '05 plate originally.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> Just to settle all the confusion...It's a private plate guys...
> 
> It's an '05 plate originally.


I thought about it being a private plate after I had posted


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> According to issue 6 of absoluTTe first deliveries of the QS were to start in May 2005 so the 54 reg one may have been a press car or look alike .


That's very interesting, i hadn't been looking on here very long at the time but we'd been to see a few cars, all 225s, and i can remember her phoning me up all excited to go and look at this one and saying "but this one's a 240 bhp sport model" and the differences were all there that i read about on here inc "sport" on the glove box, battery in the boot, spoiler, gloss grille etc EXCEPT the seats, they were half leather/half alantra (is that how you spell it?) so i don't know??
As you say maybe a press car hence the early reg or if it was a look-a-like someone had done a bloody good job :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

warrenstuart said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > According to issue 6 of absoluTTe first deliveries of the QS were to start in May 2005 so the 54 reg one may have been a press car or look alike .
> ...


The standard seats were an NCO sounds like a genuine qS


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> ... they were half leather/half alantra (is that how you spell it?) so i don't know??
> ...:lol:


Alcantara Warren...hth :wink:

Dave


----------

